# Ticket Price Inflation WOW-- The High Cost of Participating in the Fine Arts



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I knew opera tickets where getting out of control when balcony seats for the Met went to $90; and if you wanted a Saturday matinee, forget it! Yesterday I wanted to get tickets for Murray Perahlia's piano recital at Avery Fisher Hall, and the best I could do is $77 a piece. That's very high! I haven't done a lot of concerts or recitals in the last few years, compared to years ago when I went out about 20 weeks a year, but the price inflation has been ridiculous. Then I remembered that to go the The Metropolitan Museum you have to make a "donation" of $15 (or more, I can't remember right now). Theater tickets are way up too. Love of fine arts in the NYC area at least is becoming very expensive. It wasn't always that way, thankfully. When I was a young buck a decade ago you could get a decent ticket to a concert for $40; and the museums didn't charge that much. It is getting bad, and Peter Gelb is crying--"why don't more young people go to the opera?!" Brother!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I hear you. Even the low brow stuff in Hicksville USA is expensive. Cheap seats for a Fab Faux (Beatles Tribute Band) concert at the State Theatre (Easton, PA) go for $50 a piece. Top ticket is $110.


----------



## NEMaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Joe Frances said:


> I knew opera tickets where getting out of control when balcony seats for the Met went to $90; and if you wanted a Saturday matinee, forget it! Yesterday I wanted to get tickets for Murray Perahlia's piano recital at Avery Fisher Hall, and the best I could do is $77 a piece. That's very high! I haven't done a lot of concerts or recitals in the last few years, compared to years ago when I went out about 20 weeks a year, but the price inflation has been ridiculous. Then I remembered that to go the The Metropolitan Museum you have to make a "donation" of $15 (or more, I can't remember right now). Theater tickets are way up too. Love of fine arts in the NYC area at least is becoming very expensive. It wasn't always that way, thankfully. When I was a young buck a decade ago you could get a decent ticket to a concert for $40; and the museums didn't charge that much. It is getting bad, and Peter Gelb is crying--"why don't more young people go to the opera?!" Brother!


Cant comment on the Met prices, but the Metropolitan Museum is a recommended fee. You can give them $1 instead of the $25. They'll give you a look, but you can still do it.


----------

